# Mac help



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

background info:
I have a series 1 tivo and a windows xp laptop, these worked OK over the network I have. I had tivowebplus running and various other programs to download the tivo files. I disconnected from the network whilst I was on holiday and now my laptop won't work. it finds the network but will not connect to the net or the tivo.

Tivo (nickname = dobby) connects to the network and makes the daily call etc

Whilst on holiday I brought a MacBook Pro intel core 2 duo OS-X 10.4.10
this found the network straight out the box and is surfing the net no problem.
I'm beginning to get the OS - so long as I stop thinking like a PC user <grin>

Problem:
OK how do I connect to my tivo so I can download programs etc
(nice step - by- step guide would be great I'm not that good with the tivo/network thing)
be nice if I can do all the stuff tivoweb did.

I searched the forums but got totally confused. I found a thead saying I could use tivowebplus on the mac but I had to change a line someplace - could not find any reference as to where or how.
Also that I could use tivotool but the links for this indicate I have to install some "bits" on the tivo - again not telling how to get this onto the tivo (I've looked at terminal and managed to ping the tivo - it kept doing this until I pressed crtl + c)

so can anyone tell me
1) what I need to get dobby & mac talking
2) how I get everything where I need it to be.

I guess the forum might not be the best place to do this so you can email me at
dragonlord666 AT gmail DOT com
unless others need a "how to - for dummies" as well LOL

TIA

Gaz
(dragonlord666)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

This may help http://www.fajkowski.com/tivo/


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Richard. I have looked at this one, and downloaded the software from the link but I don't know how to ftp to the tivo from the mac.


Gaz


----------



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

There is a nice FireFox plug in called FireFTP that I use on my Mac Book Pro.

My Tivo is not yet networked, so I can't give you step by step instuctions how it works.

There are a number of freeware FTP programs you can try. Not sure of their names.


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

Cyberduck is my favourite FTP app on the Mac, I like the price! Extracting stuff from TiVos can't be discussed on this forum.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Get TiVoTool from www.tivotool.com

Make sure you download version 0.5.7 (I couldnt get 0.6.1 to work). You will need to install vserver onto your TiVo, but there are instructions on how to do this...

Have fun...

MacPro Intel Quad CPU/1TB HD/2.5 Gb blah de blah de blah


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Get TiVoTool from www.tivotool.com
> 
> Make sure you download version 0.5.7 (I couldnt get 0.6.1 to work). You will need to install vserver onto your TiVo, but there are instructions on how to do this...
> 
> Have fun...


Yeah, "what he said" !

TiVoTool is the mutt's wotsits, a definite must-have for the TiVo owner with an Apple computer.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey thanks guys for the help.
Yeah it's been a while since I logged on but I kinda gave up on the Mac/tivo marriage for a while.
I did download TiVo Web Project - TCL v1.9.4 <- the one that don't use X11
Have to say it works sort of. I get a lot of internal errors when I try to search for shows etc.

I've downloaded tivotools & vserver - I just need to figure out how I install them (still in that newbie stage where I can't remember **** LOL)

Once I get this running and transfer the files from tivo to mac can I edit out adverts etc?
How?

Anyone got a good tut or howto page address?

UPDATE***** 
who knew it was so simple to install, just ftp vserver to the tivo (I use cyberduck as it's free - love free stuff LOL)
then double click the tivotools file, install this on the mac, go to prefs in tivotools, set the ip address (mine came up anyways) and tell it where the vserver is located and hey, it found my programs.


Now I just need to download a few to see what I can do with it.


BIG THANKS to every one.

Thanks


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

It's probably best to stay away from Leopard at the mo, TiVoTool doesn't play so nice with it!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Anndra said:


> It's probably best to stay away from Leopard at the mo, TiVoTool doesn't play so nice with it!


Has there been an update since the attempted Leopard compatible release?
I've been messing around with TySuite_J for a little while, its a bit clanky at the moment. Perhaps I might find sometime over the Xmas hols to have a twiddle (ooooer!)


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm using tivotools 0.5.7 to get programs off the tivo and onto my mac (mac book pro 2.33ghz intel core 2 duo running OS X 10.4.11 - not sure I mentioned this before, tivo is a series 1 stand alone thompson) works quite well but I like tivoweb so I can control the season passes and searches etc. Does anyone know the latest version that runs of the mac pref w/o x11?
I have 1.9.4 but as I said above, it tends to not work very well - if I do a search, say for andromeda, it finds this and when I click the word (program) andormeda I get

Andromeda
Now Showing
Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date	Channel	Date

Upcoming Showings

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/1788082' ''
expected integer but got "1778130 827530:13857:01800:84600:0:1778130 tyDb"
while executing
"db $db openid $stationdayfsid"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set recfsid [get_fsidbyprefix "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:"]
set stationdayfsid [get_fsidbyprefix "/Schedule" "$sta..."
(procedure "::action_series" line 55)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Episode	Num	Orig.Air Date	Channel	Date	Time

I get internal errors like this from various different menu items.

Gaz


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Ahhh this looks like a TiVo Web issue and not a mac one. I think you'd probably be better off asking the question in a new thread, it might get the attention on one of the clever people. Unfortunately, most people tend to ignore threads about mac. Still its our secret, they dont know what they're missing... afterall that TyTools for Windoze is bl**dy awful !!! HA HA HA


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Paul, 'tis true they don't know what they are missing but it's a secret that should be shared LOL
I'll risk it and start a new thread for the error (possibly get someone saying "try looking at the site, this was answered in XXX" but to be honest I can never find anything with a search, or I find so much I never know where to start)

Gaz


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Has there been an update since the attempted Leopard compatible release?


No. It works a bit clankily, I've had a few failed transfers, and the UI isn't working as well as it should, but trying it again or working around the problem has always been successful for me.

TySuiteJ scares me! Those install instructions are NOT written for non-unix types, no matter what they say!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I had another go with TiVoTool today. Wasn't great, the lip sync got lost completely. 
I think I'll carry on with TySuite_J and perhaps write a better manual and install script... watch this space... I've got some spare time over Xmas...


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I think I'll carry on with TySuite_J and perhaps write a better manual and install script... watch this space... I've got some spare time over Xmas...


Ah good man! I'll put it on me Xmas list - "The Dummie's Guide to TysuiteJ" - after all, I *AM* that dummy, so if you need a test driver...


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

speedyrite said:


> Ah good man! I'll put it on me Xmas list - "The Dummie's Guide to TysuiteJ" - after all, I *AM* that dummy, so if you need a test driver...


Tell ya what, if we meet up at the rubb-a-dub over Christmas, I'll pass on the tips n tricks


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Tell ya what, if we meet up at the rubb-a-dub over Christmas, I'll pass on the tips n tricks


Great idea! Meet the author, personally signed copy and all that - I'll be in touch...


----------

